# 1992 GT Zaskar - Update or Leave Stock???



## SamHill (Jan 5, 2008)

I just picked up a 1992 GT Zaskar that was ridden in the '90's, but has been hanging in a garage the last 8 years. Overall it's in fair condition.
Everything on the bike is as it was when bought back in '93.
I am thinking of updating all the components, fork first, then the brakes and so on, but I am also considering leaving it just as it is. 
I ride mostly single track, nothing too crazy, and I will be using the bike. If I do update the bike, I want to shave as much weight, add all current components and make it into a nice XC bike.

What do you think, should I update it with new components or leave it stock?

Current components:
Frame - 19" GT Zaskar
Fork - Rock Shox Quadra 10 (1 1/8" threadless)
Drivetrain - Everything is Shimano STX (crank, derailleurs, shifters, etc)
Brakes - Front: STX Canti's; Back: XT U-Brake - brake levers: STX
Wheels - Mavic M400
I've already added clipless pedals (not pictured).

Thanks!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

If it were me. I'd find a fork with a longer steerer and swap out that stem first thing.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

If it was original and correct I'd say leave it alone, but what you have is a frame that somebody swapped parts onto. 
A 92 Zaskar would have come with full 7-spd XT (like the rear brake) and probably a rigid fork or maybe a Mag21 - definitely not STX.
If you want to ride it, put new parts on it and enjoy it. I'm not sure if it'll ever be light though.  

btw, if you don't want that handlebar let me know.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This is pretty much an age-old question. You'd normally get a lot of 'keep as-is' responses here, but that might not happen with STX components.

I thought Zaskars were usually XT or XTR-equipped bikes; so I'm thinking someone bought it as a frame (new or used) and built it up with so-so components. The other possibility is that it's not really a Zaskar.

Do the GT folks out there now how to find out if it really is a Zaskar? If you can find a serial number, that will probably help.

In any case, I say start riding it to find out what works and doesn't work, and then replace parts as needed.


----------



## SamHill (Jan 5, 2008)

*Serial Number*

Thanks all for the replies.
If it's not stock with STX, I am going to go ahead and begin upgrading components. Start with fork, then brakes and replace other items as they wear out/brake. 
Will a 100MM fork work on this frame geometry wise?
Can I convert U-brake & Canti's to V-brakes? Will I have to change cables and brake levers as well. I want to lighten the bike (27.4 lbs right now), if I have to change entire brake system is disc a better direction?

The serial number on the frame is 03921418 - which I believe means built in March 1992 - build# 1418. Anything else I can look at to ensure it's a Zaskar? I pretty sure it is, but worth bottoming out.

Thanks everyone for your feedback!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

You can't put V-brakes (or cantis) on the U-brake bosses - they're different - but you can put a front V-brake on the fork's canti bosses. Note, however, that lever pull different lengths of cable for v-brakes vs. u-brakes and cantis; so you may need a different lever front vs. rear or an adaptor (travel agent?). Alternatively, you can likely fit an A2Z adapter and run a rear disk, but, frankly, the U ought to be plenty for the rear. I'm not sure what the weight difference would be U-brake vs. adapter+rotor+caliper...

As far as whether it's a Zaskar, here's a previous thread with some info. Does it have the 7000 or 6061 stamp anywhere?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=337739&highlight=zaskar+6061


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That is a Zaskarframe. The taiwan-built frames had a rounded GT cap on the back of the top tube. The Zaskar's is flat.

I had 2 of these bikes! They're awesome!!!

In 92, the Zaskar was sold as a frame only or complete with a rapidfire equipped XT group.

STX is couple year too new, unfortunately.

Primarily, though, try to find a better fork and stem setup, as mentioned earlier, then start looking for parts. It may be cheaper to buy a bike with an XT group on it and switch the parts over than to buy XT parts one by one.

Color me envious. That's a sweet frame! Pre-replaceable derailleur hanger...nice!

I did some trials shows in Montreal with Dave Wonderly when he was riding one of the Zaskar prototypes...yay for me!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think everyone has hit the nail on the head regarding the build and it seems you have your direction.

Since it looks like a lot of the parts have been swapped out, no harm in making changes to the bike since you won't lose originality.


If you want a challenge...try decking it out in a full period correct build.
...or whatever will make you want to ride it most.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

SamHill said:


> Will a 100MM fork work on this frame geometry wise?
> Can I convert U-brake & Canti's to V-brakes? Will I have to change cables and brake levers as well. I want to lighten the bike (27.4 lbs right now), if I have to change entire brake system is disc a better direction?


100mm will rake it out considerably, though you might like the handling OK. I'd look for something with 80mm or less travel or stick with rigid fork + fat front tire. 
You can easily run a 'mullet' w/ disc up front, but that wouldn't lighten things up. You add weight with a suspension fork vs rigid (1-3 lbs), and discs are a bit heavier too. Don't forget you'll need new wheel(s) to run discs too.
In the '92 catalogs some models came with a rockshox mag 20. What were those, 48mm travel?

There's been some good threads on GT's, dig 'em up and see what people are running:thumbsup: 
I still kick myself for not buying my buddy's psyclone way back when.:madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

seems the bike is one size too big for you. but it's beautifull. those zaskars are very cool looking.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's a picture of the original 92 Zaskar from the catalog link below is on page 7 of 8. That is definitely a Gothard Street - Huntington Beach built Zaskar.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1992.pdf


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

its a gt zaskar.
in 92 and 93 it was possible to order a gt zaskar with shimano xtr or suntour xc.´
you can see it in the 93 gt katalog.

https://mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

here 2 fotos of my 91er gt zaskar babe.

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1092/zas3.jpg


----------



## Shawnono (Apr 27, 2010)

*Need a rear brake for 1992 GT Zaskar...*

Looking to replace the rear brake (including posts) for my 1992 Zaskar.

Any help or recommendations??

Local bike shop 'lost' it when I took it in for tune up! I had to throw on a bmx center brake and it is just not the same!

Looking to get back to the original set up..
Thanks in advance!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If you watch ebay the Shimano u-brakes come up pretty regularly, or if you want to spend the money there is a company called "Proper" that is making a machined looking u-brake for the street/bmx crowd that actually looks really nice.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Shawnono said:


> Any help or recommendations??
> 
> Local bike shop 'lost' it when I took it in for tune up!


My recommendation, buy a minty Deore XT U-brake from eBay, then have 
the bike shop cover the cost (including shipping). Then find a better bike shop.


----------

